# Walther P1 what a blast



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Took the P1 to the range. For some reason it felt funny to shoot. Not at all like my other guns (Glocks CZ's) What a fun time I had anyway.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Post some pictures. Glad you had a good day. :smt1099


----------

